# In-band management in Quagga with OSPFv2



## lpareta (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi *a*ll,

I'm trying to implement RFC6549 in Quagga, It is about to enabling multi-topology functionality using Instance ID in Quagga, I have done coding and testing for Instance ID=0 and Instance ID=1, but for Instance ID=2 *I* can't understand how to use in-band management in Quagga, can anybody help me "how to do in-band management in OSPFv2 in Quagga".

This RFC does not tell any thing about how to do in-band management.


----------

